# Anyone near or in Williamstown NJ wanna do me a huge favor?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

So I wreck my new truck, backed into a cemented in stop sign pole and pushed up the rear bumper into the fender a bit. Insurance wants to put on new bedside, bumper etc. but I'm not a huge fan of repairing because (A) it's a brand new truck and things that are repaired up here tend to rot out 10 times faster. I found a new take off bed in the same color in Williamstown NJ but the guy only has 1 picture and it looks like a dent right under the right taillight but he says it's perfect, I've seen some people's idea of perfect... I know it's a crazy thought but just wondering if someone might be right in the area who might want to help a brother out and check it out before I make the 7.5 hour trip. If so message me for the shop info.


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have any service calls over that way. But a buddy of mine lives in Washington, NJ. I could probably persuade him to get a look at it and take some pics.


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

Whats the name of the place he's a car guy so he should know of the company.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its called A and A Salvage. Its on East Pineyhollow Rd


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

shaffecv;2105140 said:


> I don't have any service calls over that way. But a buddy of mine lives in Washington, NJ. I could probably persuade him to get a look at it and take some pics.


That would be freakin awesome thanks


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll try to get a hold of him tomorrow.

What color is the bed ?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

shaffecv;2105226 said:


> I'll try to get a hold of him tomorrow.
> 
> What color is the bed ?


Its dark blue 8ft bed with fx4 stickers. Off of a 2016 F250


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Your body shops don't carry a lifetime warranty on their work? Most of them around here do.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian, if this doesn't pan out let me know. ^^^^^^

I have family in the vicinity. I could see if they would be willing to check it out.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2105240 said:


> Your body shops don't carry a lifetime warranty on their work? Most of them around here do.


Some do if they are on the insurance vendor list but would much rather have a bed that hasn't been altered.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

JimMarshall;2105242 said:


> Brian, if this doesn't pan out let me know. ^^^^^^
> 
> I have family in the vicinity. I could see if they would be willing to check it out.


Thanks Jim, I don't know what this guys deal was by not snapping a couple quick pics and texting them to me...it takes 2 seconds,lol.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian Young;2105248 said:


> Thanks Jim, I don't know what this guys deal was by not snapping a couple quick pics and texting them to me...it takes 2 seconds,lol.


Something he doesn't want you to see?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

U can get a brand new bed from ford for around what u will pay for a used one. I got a price if 1700 for a brand new primed ford bed wholesale from ford with tailgate


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

lawnboy2121;2105334 said:


> U can get a brand new bed from ford for around what u will pay for a used one. I got a price if 1700 for a brand new primed ford bed wholesale from ford with tailgate


Wrong Williamstown!
The yard the bed is at is the southern Williamstown not the one near Washington NJ. My buddy isn't up for a 2 hour ride.
Sorry Man


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Williamstown in South nj? How much you willing to pay for me to go look at it and send you pictures ? 1.5 hours from me, but I'd be willing to go for the right price.

BTW..

Place has mixed reviews https://www.google.com/search?q=A+a...8#lrd=0x89c0d5b98f3a7a5b:0xfc058d8a66cff493,1,,


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;2105375 said:


> Williamstown in South nj? How much you willing to pay for me to go look at it and send you pictures ? 1.5 hours from me, but I'd be willing to go for the right price.
> 
> BTW..
> 
> Place has mixed reviews https://www.google.com/search?q=A+a...8#lrd=0x89c0d5b98f3a7a5b:0xfc058d8a66cff493,1,,


LOL thats why I was hoping for someone who was really close so I wouldn't be putting anyone out that would be able to just swing by for a couple minutes. I did that for a guy in here many years ago but had it not been local I wouldn't have been able to do it. He's sending me a couple pics today.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

shaffecv;2105352 said:


> Wrong Williamstown!
> The yard the bed is at is the southern Williamstown not the one near Washington NJ. My buddy isn't up for a 2 hour ride.
> Sorry Man


Thanks any way! He's sending me a couple new pics today.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been looking for an 8' blue jeans blue 13 through 16 ford bed now for months.
Next truck will be white, which I detest, just because 99 out of 100 new take off parts are white.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Buswell Forest;2105870 said:


> I have been looking for an 8' blue jeans blue 13 through 16 ford bed now for months.
> Next truck will be white, which I detest, just because 99 out of 100 new take off parts are white.


They sure are. Then 99% of used parts are white or red.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How much is he banging you for the bed?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian Young;2105407 said:


> Thanks any way! He's sending me a couple new pics today.


How's it look?


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a 2013 white take off 8' for sale. Bought it then went a new direction. Now have a bed I don't need. Im near buffalo.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

If you still need some help pm me. That's about ten minutes from me and I know exactly where it is.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jrodgers;2106237 said:


> If you still need some help pm me. That's about ten minutes from me and I know exactly where it is.


Oh man that would be sweet!. I called him yesterday and told him it looked like a dent, I asked if he'd take another look because Im driving 8 hours. He understood and I assume he looked at it again but all he did was text me "beds good" no new pics.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Buswell Forest;2105870 said:


> I have been looking for an 8' blue jeans blue 13 through 16 ford bed now for months.
> Next truck will be white, which I detest, just because 99 out of 100 new take off parts are white.


Does it have to be perfect? The bed coming off mine isn't that bad at all. All thats wrong with mine is the passenger side rear area between the fender flare and there the bumper sits in is pushed back and the flare has a small bow. I can send you some pics if interested. My bed has just over 2k miles on it and has been fluid filmed and it's blue jeans metallic


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Brian Young;2106405 said:


> Oh man that would be sweet!. I called him yesterday and told him it looked like a dent, I asked if he'd take another look because Im driving 8 hours. He understood and I assume he looked at it again but all he did was text me "beds good" no new pics.


Just let me know what you need and I will help out as best I can.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jrodgers;2106413 said:


> Just let me know what you need and I will help out as best I can.


I pm'd you with my number thanks


----------

